# Fall 2006 UNC Digest online information



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fall 2006 UNC Digest online informationThis is in PDF format.http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...2006_digest.pdf


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks for sharing - this link is for the 2006 edition, however.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

ooppppssssss my badThere is some good info in there.Can people read it in pdf format?


----------

